
Chinese ‘students’ keep getting arrested at Key West Navy base - dfsegoat
https://breakingdefense.com/2020/01/chinese-students-keep-getting-arrested-at-key-west-navy-base/
======
ctime
Speaking of civil rights, any guesses as to what would happen to the average
Chinese citizen that attempted any these same feats while in China and this
time at PLA bases?

What if non-citizens tried?

In some of the reports that happened at the U.S. bases describe in the
article, the security forces were probably well within the rights of the law
to use deadly force to stop the trespassers [1]

[1]
[https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?req=(title:50%20section:...](https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?req=\(title:50%20section:797%20edition:prelim\))

~~~
throw_5467634
From my experience, Chinese police and authority in general are extremely
lenient on first time offenders. You will usually get a stern lecture and
warned never to do it again.

If you’re a non-citizen, you’ll probably be monitored for awhile.

However if you continue to get in trouble, then the punishment can increase
exponentially.

Strangely, in some cases, they would just take you on a vacation [1] to get
you away from the area.

1\. [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/12/24/chinas-
bizarre...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/12/24/chinas-bizarre-
program-to-keep-activists-in-check)

------
LinuxBender
Is this perhaps a distraction and the real spies are already working there as
civilian contractors? No intelligent person is going to blow past military
police and assume they will gain access to anything.

~~~
CountSessine
It could also be a probe, to test their defenses

------
djohnston
If it's really a concern, let's take a drop from the ocean of the defense
budget and stick armed guards by the gate they keep ignoring. They will ignore
an unmanned fence. They won't ignore a pointed rifle.

------
aaron695
Given the incompetence I'm not sure this isn't just mentally ill Chinese
citizens LARPing.

It wouldn't be impossible to give a trained person a phone app that auto sends
the pictures into the cloud then deletes them, leaving tourist pics for
instance.

Fun project, set up a web site in Russia that pays people for photos at
certain locations in the US and on sells them to who ever wants to buy them.

Cleaners and grunts get beer money, China gets photos. You take a cut.
Everyone happy.

~~~
beerandt
This has to be common knowledge on here, but:

You know that pokemon go basically fits this description, right?

And that the developer (keyhole Inc) was a cia nga contractor / incubator
project that made the precursor version of Google Earth years ago.

What better way to get real time photo intelligence of a location than to drop
a Picachu right in front and wait for the pics to come rolling in.

I suspect that the Chinese and Russians have attempted to mimic this ability.
Maybe we're seeing it play out.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hanke](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hanke)

------
linusnext
This is an issue as there is a large sigint site at the Truman Annex. Makes me
think they are seeing what antennas and other items exist there watching Cuba.
Maybe China has some interest in Cuba now? As far as sigint sites go, this one
is the most accessible due to being the southern most point in the USA. We
always had problems with tourist wandering up the beach and around the fence.

~~~
dfsegoat
Venezuela as well? Basing that on suspected sigint flights near there lately:

[https://twitter.com/Simon85205764/status/1221842394745884673...](https://twitter.com/Simon85205764/status/1221842394745884673?s=20)

~~~
linusnext
Hard to walk up to an rc-135 in flight.

~~~
dfsegoat
Was referring more to the fact that the rc135s are going to be plugged into
that entire sigint network that is running out of Truman annex

